# Den Helder Makrelen angeln



## Heiko112 (24. Juli 2006)

Moin
wollte diese Woche mal los nach Den Helder auf Markele.

Methode ist klar, aber mir wurde gesagt ich müsste mit 400 gr. dort angeln.

Als ich letzte mal dort war (das ist bestimmt schon 10 Jahre her)
hatte ich aber meiner meinung nach nicht 400 gr. am stock.

Also meine Frage.

Wie weit fahren die Kutter, und wie schwer wird dort wirklich geangelt??


----------



## Hajo (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Den Helder Makrelen angeln*

Hallo Heiko,

war letzte Woche Mittwoch da. 60 Makrelen und ca. 10
Pferdemakrelen (die hab ich wieder schwimmen gelassen).
Hab nach ca. 2,5 Stunden nicht mehr intensiv geangelt, da
ich bis dahin schon genug hatte. Es war kaum Wind und man
ist mit 100 - 150 Gramm - Bleien gut klargekommen. War auch nicht besonders tief und wenig Drift. Denke mal, dass 400 gramm nicht sein müssen. Macht ja auch keinen Spass mit solchen Gewichten.

Gruss Hajo|wavey:


----------



## mjan (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Den Helder Makrelen angeln*

Ist zwar schon 'ne Weile her, dass ich von Den Helder aus auf Makrelen geangelt habe, aber ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass 200g immer genug waren, auch bei Wind.


----------



## snofla (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Den Helder Makrelen angeln*

hi heiko

200 gramm reichen aus,nimm aber noch ne 60gr. oder 80gr rute mit 

wenn du dann genug hast,fischte auf die makrelen schön leicht macht richtig fetz mit nem kleinen pilker oder mit gummi


----------



## Heiko112 (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Den Helder Makrelen angeln*

Moin 

Bis 200 gramm da kann ich noch mit leben. 

Wollte sowieso meine "schwerere Spinnrute mitnehmen" da kann man Dorsche von knapp nen meter aussem Wasser mit pumpen. Dann soll die ja wohl mit 150 gr und son paar kleine makrelen fertig werden.

Wollte aber auch meine lecihte Pilkrute mitnehmen. Für den Fall der Fälle.#6


----------



## Heiko112 (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Den Helder Makrelen angeln*

So sind zurück aus Den Helder. 

Wetter war super, die Makrelen waren auch super und dazu noch reichlich da.

Wir hatten weder Wind noch wellen, und kamen mit 80 gr super runter. Das Boot fuhr nur ca 5 seemeilen vor Texel rum Wassertiefe laut Seekarte höchstens 12 Meter. 

Wir hatten eine starke Spinnrute mit Makrelenpaternoster, und als Blei einen Gummifisch mit 80 gr. Schweren Kopf. Es war super, wir hatten zu dritt schon um kurz nachmittag unsere Kiste voll. 
Und das Beste war, man konnte aufem Kutter Eis kaufen, so waren die Makrelen aufem Kutter schön Kalt und zuhause schon gefroren.

Das ist fast unglaublich was die kleinen Thune ne Power haben und die machen an der Spinnrute richtig richtig spaß.


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Den Helder Makrelen angeln*

Moin Heiko, nich ja? Frag den Nestorexperten, und Sie wird geholfen (wenn man Verona zitieren darf)#6 :q .


----------



## leuchtturm (10. August 2006)

*AW: Den Helder Makrelen angeln*

Moin Heiko112, 

mit welchem Kutter warst Du denn ab Den Helder raus? 

Ich überlege, ob ich im September noch ein Wochenende dranhänge.


----------



## Heiko112 (11. August 2006)

*AW: Den Helder Makrelen angeln*

Moin

mit der "MS Nestor" kann ich nur empfehlen.:m:m


----------



## leuchtturm (14. August 2006)

*AW: Den Helder Makrelen angeln*

Danke Heiko, 

dann werde ich bei der Nestor mal anfragen, bis wann die auf Makrele rausfahren.... im September ist ja meistens Schluss.

Einen schönen Tag noch....


----------



## Hook007 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Den Helder Makrelen angeln*

Hallo wir waren im Juli mit der MS Mercuur draußen!!
Leider war das Fangergebnis nicht gut! #d

Die Nestor kenne ich auch und finde sie auch besser, weil das Ausnehmbecken größer sind als auf der Mercuur!!

Dafür kann die Mercuur weiter rausfahren, weil sie ein umgebauter Mienensucher ist und mehr aushält!!


----------



## Schutten (12. August 2009)

*AW: Den Helder Makrelen angeln*

war am 8.8 mit der Nestor raus bin total enttäuscht vom Kapitän Boot is super aber es waren noch 2 schiffe mehr draussen und die haben es richtig gemacht und haben super gefangen im gegensatz zu uns


----------

